# help plz!!!



## sickofit1967 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm knew to this site. I found it on my phone and I like it...but for some reason it wont let me get to the full site idk if this is even gonna work cuz Idk how I'm gonna see the replys...plz help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

